# Vacancy with RMI



## Pond Life (Jun 16, 2016)

https://www.appone.com/maininforeq....4208&Refer=http://www.indeed.com/jobs&B_ID=83

TITLE
*Paramedic (Afghanistan)  *
FULL-TIME/PART-TIME Full-Time  
LOCATION Worldwide  
CLOSE DATE  
DESCRIPTION
*About Us:*

At Remote Medical International® (RMI), we offer premium medical services to companies across a wide range of industries operating in remote or challenging locations in the US and abroad. Our global team of exceptional medical providers use their skills and expertise to implement leading health and safety initiatives, incorporate preventative health measures, oversee medical evacuations, and practice primary and emergency care. Applicants, please note that we are continuously looking for candidates in this position and that by applying to this role, you will be included in part of this ongoing search. Please update your resume in our system and apply specifically to any role you are interested in to be considered.

*The Role: *

Are you a paramedic seeking an adventurous career? Then this position could be for you! You would be located in a clinic setting on a military or U.S. Government compound. You would provide routine clinic care within your scope of practice on a multidisciplinary team. 

*Location: *

The office you would be operating in would  be located within Afghanistan on a U.S. Government facility. Candidates should be aware of the inherent risk that come with providing medical support in conflict-prone regions.

*Rotations: *

6-month rotations  

*What our Staff is Saying:*

_"Being on the team grants me the opportunity to be a working part of a talented and ardent group of individuals. We are encouraged to be creative, passionate, sharpen our skills, and above all, help those who need it the most!"_ - Candace, GCC Medical Coordination Specialist 

*Apply today!*




POSITION REQUIREMENTS
*Position Qualifications*


Currently licensed as a paramedic with a minimum of two years experience
Current BLS & ACLS 
Willingness to complete 6-month rotations 
*Preferred Qualifications*


Active MRPT and/or security clearance strongly preferred 
Experience in a clinic setting (urgent care, emergency room, etc)
PHTLS or ITLS certifications 
*Compensation & Benefits *
Eligible full-time employees receive:


Competitive compensation  
Performance Bonuses 
401(k) program
Comprehensive Health Benefit Package 
Professional Development 
Ability to participate in RMI training courses 



ABOUT THE ORGANIZATION Remote Medical International® provides individuals and organizations with the medical staffing, topside telemedicine assistance, equipment, and training necessary to safely and effectively pursue work and play in remote and austere settings. Founded in 2003, we are a dynamic organization that has been recognized five times by INC 5000, which ranks the fastest growing companies in the United States. Renowned for an innovative and diverse staff of experts, we were also listed in the top ten Best Places to Work in Seattle. We currently have over 200 employees working worldwide, with offices in Seattle, WA; New Orleans, LA; Washington, DC; and Nairobi, Kenya. We pride ourselves in offering a positive and challenging work environment based on collaborative relationships and continuous learning.  
EOE STATEMENT We are an equal employment opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status or any other characteristic protected by law.


----------



## waaaemt (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi, Pond Life. Are you an official rep of RMI? If you are or have first hand experience, I have some questions I'd like to ask you. Thanks!


----------



## Pond Life (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi waaaemt,
No not an official rep for RMI. Until a couple of months ago I was working as a remote paramedic for International SOS which is the umbrella company for RMI so got to hear of opportunities coming up occasionally.
I'm now working for GP Out of Hours Service in the UK so don't have the connections I once had I'm afraid.
I can try to answer some questions but it wouldn't be about RMI necessarily


----------



## waaaemt (Dec 5, 2016)

Pond Life said:


> Hi waaaemt,
> No not an official rep for RMI. Until a couple of months ago I was working as a remote paramedic for International SOS which is the umbrella company for RMI so got to hear of opportunities coming up occasionally.
> I'm now working for GP Out of Hours Service in the UK so don't have the connections I once had I'm afraid.
> I can try to answer some questions but it wouldn't be about RMI necessarily




Oh nice! So I saw they are hiring for Advanced EMTs. Would you happen to know what locations they deploy to? And how much they pay as well as schedule?
Thanks for any info!


----------



## Pond Life (Dec 7, 2016)

The market has been poor past few years with lots of medics being 'let-go' as oil, gas and gold prices plummeted. Recently the prices and the market has got better. As such most of the positions available have been in high risk countries such as Iraq and Afghanistan. I don't know what the current positions are - you would need to chat with them direct.
Pay is not great nowadays. because the market's being swamped by ex-service personnel coming out of the forces and CP/EMS personnel from places like South Africa both groups who are prepared to accept lower wages than UK, US and Canadian medics. A couple of years back I was offered a hostile area medic job in Northern Yemen for $125 a day. It was to go to different districts in the region all of which had rivalry between each other and the recruitment officer informed me that there was a high risk of being kidnapped. I politely turned it down and a SA medic took the position.
Schedule can be good sometimes 4 weeks on off. But often it is 8 on/off. One contract in Somalia was 8 weeks on 2 weeks off. Again SA medic took that one.


----------



## dutemplar (Dec 7, 2016)

On a side note, we have quite a few SA's here in Qatar.  They're making 10-15 times here what they did at home.  We're making (after taxes) 3 times...

Plus, they come with a bachelors degree and dabble in other qualifications (unused here, but a selling point in a degree-oriented world.)


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 7, 2016)

Love the SAs!!!  

They speak English, they are better educated and way cheaper! From business perspective they are a dream come true!


----------

